# The British Consulate is organising an outreach event in Caldas da Rainha on 16 Oct



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Just got this through the email. It might be of interest to newbies in and around the Caldas area.

https://www.gov.uk/government/world...-to-the-british-community-in-caldas-da-rainha


Session to include - Talks about: 
the work undertaken by Consular staff in Portugal, 
Wills, Property & Estates, 
clarifying the procedures which ensue when someone dies in Portugal 
Portuguese Customs authority giving a presentation on vehicle importation.


----------

